
“I Screwed Up – Don't Fall for This Facebook Scam ” - gus_massa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY8tDvK0yXc
======
gus_massa
Update: It is fixed
[https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugxa92uvdfpyB5fF8zx4AaABCQ](https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugxa92uvdfpyB5fF8zx4AaABCQ)

Anyway, I think it is interesting to know the method they used in the scam.

------
gus_massa
[Just to be 100% clear, I'm not Skallagrim. I'm just a viewer of his channel.]

------
rainyMammoth
Tldr? Video seems extremely clickbaity

~~~
gus_massa
It's not clickbait, it's a long rant. He was too angry to make a
straightforward video. Unofficial tl;dw:

Someone offered to post a few "relevant" ads in his Facebook business page and
he agreed.

He received an email from Facebook with a link to the "Facebook Business
Manager". He clicked and agree to share the page with the other person.

[I guess he clicked more "I agree" buttons than what he says. I have zero
proof, but users click in whatever button appears in the screen without
reading.]

The other person got administrative privilege of the page, and removed him. So
he was locked out of his own business page.

The other used posted a lot of spam in the page. IIRC he says the links are
scammy. I'm not sure, but I'd better not try.

He tried to contact Facebook, but the support didn't solve the problem. In
particular because it was the business page, not the personal page.

[Some time after this video, the problem was solved.]

~~~
romaniitedomum
> It's not clickbait, it's a long rant. He was too angry to make a
> straightforward video.

I'm struggling to imagine how a person faced with losing access to their
site/facebook page or whatever is making a video at all. I mean, what does
that thought process even look like? We're locked out, the passwords are
changed! Only one course left! Stand back everyone, and get me a video camera!

And besides, who in 2019 would believe that a random stranger offering to post
"legitimate" or "relevant" ads on their page or site is actually legitimate?

I don't understand the world any more.

~~~
Nerdfest
If he didn't make a video that got some degree of internet traction, it's
unlikely his problem would have been fixed.

~~~
me_me_me
I heard similar advice in few places now, if you want customer support got to
twitter and make a big s __*show. If you get some traction the company will
contact you to stop bad pr.

Otherwise you will be stuck in 'not my problem'/'cant be done' hell.

